# David Beckham Statue Prank



## nonethewiser (Mar 12, 2019)

Hilarious


----------



## Lanny (Mar 13, 2019)

It’s not just David Beckham being “So polite, even though it’s terrible!” We, as a nationality, are very polite, especially when officiallly complaining about something! Americans don’t really get it as they’re not like that at all!


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 13, 2019)

Superb, a right mickey take


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 13, 2019)

A good sport ! DB


----------



## nonethewiser (Mar 13, 2019)

Lanny said:


> It’s not just David Beckham being “So polite, even though it’s terrible!” We, as a nationality, are very polite, especially when officiallly complaining about something! Americans don’t really get it as they’re not like that at all!



Definitely not, bunch of whingers.



HOBIE said:


> A good sport ! DB



Apparently DB and JC are very close friends. 

The actor calling him Dave and reminiscing about his days with Man City was very funny,  don't believe for one second Beckham knew he was being set up by Corden.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 15, 2019)

I watched this again ! That good


----------

